# Monster garage JTC like R34 wide body



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

We had a thread about this one, looks much better painted I think, even if its still overkill somehow.:runaway:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

They have ruined the lines of the car.:runaway:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

tonigmr2 said:


> They have ruined the lines of the car.:runaway:


Toni have you seen the pics when they made it? . .that was horrid . . . but I think they got the job right some how now. The real JTC GTR has very different rear arches, but the front looks about the same . . . I mean its a GT car after all . .lol


----------



## MarkRiccioni (Dec 9, 2003)

I think the thing which 'kills' it for me (and pretty much all JGTC-inspired kits) is the wheels/tyres simply don't fill the arches.

That's not to say, fit some 20in and make it look turd, but if you're going to do 'JGTC style' you need some 18x12 centerlock Volks with BIG beefy track tyres... granted not very legal or easy/cheap to get hold of, but i imagine building that kit couldn't be cheap either.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Was thsi the one that was matt black/grey? Looks much better in that colour


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

The problem with trying to create a JGTC style kit is the front wings will always be wrong and this is what stands out for me. 

The suspesion setups are different allowing the race car to sit lower and therefore having less material from the top of the wheel to the bonnet line (hope that makes sense).

I applaud the work and effort thats gone into this but its not my cup of tea, sorry.


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

The front for me looks good very jgtc look, but the rear arches are horrid and from the back even worse.

As though all the effort went into the front of the car where the front arches meet the bonnet with the wider bumper.
The rear arches are slaped on not going to the boot line and the rear bumper not meeting the arches at the back.

sorry but not my cup of tea either.


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

Bat mobile....horrid looking thing. Same to ruin such a fine car...


----------



## ooomoo (May 12, 2010)

eeww thats horrible :S sorry lol


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

LiamGTR said:


> Was thsi the one that was matt black/grey? Looks much better in that colour


Yes, when it was a work in progress.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Luc-Michel built a lovely JGTC style R34, but it ended up so highly modified he isn't allowed to drive on the road in France. And I don't think it's legal for any race series either. 

Damn shame, cos it's a lovely car.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Yep, remember it now, GTS-t as well. Front looks ok but the back is justuke:


----------



## ohms777 (Jul 27, 2010)

wow, that's not messing about


----------



## gtrvspec95 (Aug 25, 2008)

yeah front looks nice but the back looks like a box imao but each to their own I guess.


----------

